
Ask HN: What's Your Experience with Cloudflare Registrar? - koolba
Anyone used or have comments on Cloudflare Registrar (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cloudflare.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;registrar&#x2F;)?<p>I dislike commingling any internet related services when it&#x27;s not necessary but zero markup on the TLDs that they support is quite compelling. As an example, the renewal price for .com or .org domains is about $7 cheaper per domain&#x2F;year than anyone else I&#x27;ve seen (specifically for renewals, not new registrations). Across a decent number of domains that adds up.<p>Anyone here with negative experiences, gotchas with the setup, or a reason to avoid switching?<p>Note that there&#x27;s no intention of leveraging any of their firewall &#x2F; protection services. This is purely to save money on the annual scamola of domain renewals.
======
miles
Lots of user experiences in this HN thread from 5 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19452391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19452391)

